# colonoscopy prep



## jane54 (Jul 13, 2004)

Hi,Just wanted to let everyone know my prep is almost over. I drank a 10 oz bottle of magnesium citrate(taste was like flat 7-Up and bubbly) and then 1 hour later started drinking the Nulytely(pineapple flavor). I drank it through a straw about every 10-15 minutes. It actually went down pretty well. I only had to drink 2 liters though so it was pretty fast. Now on to tomorrow and the actual test. Wish me luck!


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2004)

You don't need any luck..its a piece of cake...but just the same...best of luck


----------

